# Crufts . did anyone...........



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

get to meet any petforum members at Crufts?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes, I met Hawksport briefly at the Dobermann stand at Discover Dogs (I was sort of nervous as he's a Mod now), there were a few others I looked out for but didn't see anyone else


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

i met Mrs Spellweaver lol also saw Tashi


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

We didn't meet anyone but did meet up with loads of friends we only ever get to meet at crufts.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I met four very nice young ladies on Friday and took another nice young lady today


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

hawksport said:


> I met four very nice young ladies on Friday and took another nice young lady today


this post kind of makes you sound like right studmuffin


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> this post kind of makes you sound like right studmuffin


!00% gentlemen I am


----------



## welshdoglover (Aug 31, 2009)

I met no one but the amount of poo around the arena area was quite disappointing. Doesn't show dog owners in a good light, unless it was the foreign dogs and the owners are not used to picking up poo.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

welshdoglover said:


> I met no one but the amount of poo around the arena area was quite disappointing. Doesn't show dog owners in a good light, unless it was the foreign dogs and the owners are not used to picking up poo.


and then they wonder why clubs are losing venues


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

I met Hawksport, who told me to tell you all that he was lovely! Haha.

My god some of the foreigners were SO rude. I was walking around one of the rings and one of them didn't bother saying excuse me or scusy moi or whatever, just barged straight into me. It hurt  I did however say "inconsiderate p***k" very loudly.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2011)

leoti said:


> i met Mrs Spellweaver lol also saw Tashi


We nearly met.....I think you saw me. :lol:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Saw Leoti! Nearly saw ShetlandLover - well, she saw our food table! Nearly saw Liteskye at Discover Dogs but she had just gone to the DDB ring. I watched Tashi's daughter win the YKC Pastoral stakes - and Dexter, you and I must have been waltzing around each other and missing each other for most of the day 

Just about to get ready and go again - can't believe it's the last day already  - going to try to find DevilDogs, Babycham 2000 and CheekoAndCo at some stage!


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Spellweaver said:


> Saw Leoti! Nearly saw ShetlandLover - well, she saw our food table! Nearly saw Liteskye at Discover Dogs but she had just gone to the DDB ring. I watched Tashi's daughter win the YKC Pastoral stakes - and Dexter, you and I must have been waltzing around each other and missing each other for most of the day
> 
> Just about to get ready and go again - can't believe it's the last day already  - going to try to find DevilDogs, Babycham 2000 and CheekoAndCo at some stage!


So jealous, I've been nagging people to go with me again today or for BIS.

I have no idea if I saw anyone!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Spell i was gagging for a glass of wine, how could i have missed you and your food spread lol ?

i thought Hawk was a lady lol


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Nope, but I think Freyja may have seen me in YKC collection ring lol There was only two of us with cavs, and my OH pointed out to me last nigh that they gave me the wrong rosette 

I did go to Dobe stand but was way busy 

I also got very annoyed at how many people just walked up to our Holly when we had her on a lead outside her crate, without asking, and then asking us why she was running away... Well you never asked, and she is nervious about new people... grr

Also, there was a boxer benched next to us, and they left her without water for 4 hours... Thought that was bad  Parents were letting their kids poke their fingers through her crate bars too  She was getting rather irritated, so me and my OH kept telling people to stay away from her crate, bless her.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

kaisa624 said:


> Nope, but I think Freyja may have seen me in YKC collection ring lol There was only two of us with cavs, and my OH pointed out to me last nigh that they gave me the wrong rosette
> 
> I did go to Dobe stand but was way busy


Was that yesterday? I wasn't there, I was wandering and showing a Manchester Terrier


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Did any of you Win anything? Sounds like you all had a lovely time (Well apart from the poo and being barged into) x


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

hawksport said:


> Was that yesterday? I wasn't there, I was wandering and showing a Manchester Terrier


Oh lol We didn't really go around the rings much... Got very irritated with the public lol


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

No we didn't meet anybody off the forum but we did meet up with some friends.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

snoopydo said:


> Did any of you Win anything? Sounds like you all had a lovely time (Well apart from the poo and being barged into) x


I got 3rd with the Manchester. Would have got 1st but the dog that was behind him for 2nd when we moved them for the last time was a dog he hates and has a history with and he wouldn't move properly. Just getting him in the same ring without him kicking off at it was an achievement


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

I met babycham, tried to find Spellweaver but got abit stuck looking! :lol:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I met devildogz and crazycrest, which was great!!!!!!! 

Sorry to have missed Spellweaver, my god it was heaving today wasnt it.
Fab day though, didnt even spend all my money which for me is a shocker


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

babycham2002 said:


> I met devildogz and crazycrest, which was great!!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry to have missed Spellweaver, my god it was heaving today wasnt it.
> Fab day though, didnt even spend all my money which for me is a shocker


Was lovely to meet you & Percy, your mum too 
It was a very long day & hectic doesn't come close to it really, I am knac**red as are the girls lol, will hopefull see you at some more shows through the year :thumbup:


----------



## findley (Jan 8, 2010)

I missed everyone as I was busy running from one hall to another. My deerhound boy was 5th in post grad and my little rehomed whippet came 2nd in a class of a possible 28 in the limit class and 2nd in the good citizen class. Not bad for a dog which was not suposed to be good enough to show!! lol.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

I did find Tashi - but no-one else! I hired one of those motor scooter things and I drove around the chinese crested ring and the poodle rings, peering suspiciously at everyone  - but couldn't identify anyone!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

did Tanya go in the end? i didn't even see a leonberger, come to think of it i didn't see many breeds although i did watch the finnish laphund judging.Having trapsed from hall 1 to 4 i was totally knackered.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

I met hawksport but he didnt know it as i was too scared to say hello  , I visited the Dobe stand twice and took a few pictures


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

dexter said:


> did Tanya go in the end? i didn't even see a leonberger, come to think of it i didn't see many breeds although i did watch the finnish laphund judging.Having trapsed from hall 1 to 4 i was totally knackered.


I saw LOADS of Leonberger's. I waited paitently to talk to a lady but someone was talking to her for AGEEEEEEEEEESSS , dont know if it was Tanya tho


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> I did find Tashi - but no-one else! I hired one of those motor scooter things and I drove around the chinese crested ring and the poodle rings, peering suspiciously at everyone  - but couldn't identify anyone!


Was it a big silver one you had? If so I saw you  Was the only person on a scooter that I saw!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

CheekoAndCo said:


> Was it a big silver one you had? If so I saw you  Was the only person on a scooter that I saw!


No - it was a smaller black one - but I saw the lady on the big silver one - we had a roast pork sandwich by the standard poodle benches and she was sitting next to us eating chocolate teacakes


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

I saw lots of people on electric scooters but don't know what anyone on here looks like :
I was there very early on Sunday, walking around before it got busy at all and was about to go down an aisle. There were 2 ladies talking and one had an Akita. As I approached the Akita started barking and jumping up. I called out to the owner, "do you want me to come and say hello to him, or just go the other way?" 
She snapped at me "I would go the other way if I was you!"
I was quite shocked as I didn't think you were allowed to show dogs that were that unfriendly - he really was either scared of me and a bit hyper or wanted to say hello, not sure which but whichever I think the lady was wrong to make me go away from him. Still each to their own I guess!


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> No - it was a smaller black one - but I saw the lady on the big silver one - we had a roast pork sandwich by the standard poodle benches and she was sitting next to us eating chocolate teacakes


Don't think I saw you then. We were sitting at the end of the benches at ring 12. Decided to mind our own buisness and now there seems to be a war on because of it :glare:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

CheekoAndCo said:


> Don't think I saw you then. We were sitting at the end of the benches at ring 12. Decided to mind our own buisness and now there seems to be a war on because of it :glare:


Oh dear - don't you just love some show people? :frown2: Take no notice hun - they'll have forgotten about it by the next show.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> Oh dear - don't you just love some show people? :frown2: Take no notice hun - they'll have forgotten about it by the next show.


There's alot of crap going on about it all just now but better not say too much since it's a public forum 

It's people like them that spoil what is supposed to be a fun hobby. Hard to believe they are the mature adults in all of this


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> Oh dear - don't you just love some show people? :frown2: Take no notice hun - they'll have forgotten about it by the next show.


i avoided anyone on one of those things. frightened of getting run over. lol


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

H0lly said:


> I met hawksport but he didnt know it as i was too scared to say hello  , I visited the Dobe stand twice and took a few pictures


Did I look that scary? If you have pics of my boy put them up. I didn't take any


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

You did look a little scary


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

That's my boy :thumbup1:


----------



## Debxan (Jan 9, 2011)

I was at Crufts for the first time and didn't think of making contact with anyone from here. 

Loved Crufts though and will be going again next year. It was great to be with so many like-minded people. Hope I will identify a few of you next year!


----------

